# My first spawn



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi there, I am new to the forum and website, I found it because I've been having problems with my second spawning attempt so i came here for advice, you'll know if you've read my previous first post here. 

Anyways to the point, I've noticed you guys share your spawn logs which is cool so I'd like to share my first spawn as well. I recently successfully bred 2 betta for the first time. 2 platinum white halfmoon bettas. I made video documentaries on youtube. hope you guys enjoy!

Spawning courtship
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QRbHkmyQ10

Male taking care of the spawn for the first few days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odHZscyUMtU

1 week old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lVd38IobQ4

2 weeks old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjTure7_UPE

3 weeks old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoZo9ym7vm0

4 weeks old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqsJd9eXvlE

5 weeks old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfqisOCBgwQ

6 weeks old
COMING SOON!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Your tank is amazingly clean and your fry look right on track. Great job! Lots of babies  I noticed one has a bit of swim bladder issue, ive got 2 with that right now. Keep up the great work, they look awesome!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would love to have platinum pair, luckyy ;] and i never seen a whole load of eggs come out at one time o.0


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey you are a member here? i am mernicrazy8525 the one who asked you if you were selling. so cute. keep us updated.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

The spawning courtship video was wonderful to watch  what lovely parents


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> hey you are a member here? i am mernicrazy8525 the one who asked you if you were selling. so cute. keep us updated.


hey bud, i just signed up yesterday. so yup


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Punki said:


> Your tank is amazingly clean and your fry look right on track. Great job! Lots of babies  I noticed one has a bit of swim bladder issue, ive got 2 with that right now. Keep up the great work, they look awesome!


thanks! i try to siphon the bottom of their tank clean atleast twice a day to keep it squeaky clean because i read somewhere that dirty water stunts their growth, so i've been hard at work ^_^


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your white platinum spawn! These fish can look so angelic and beautiful. I look foward to seeing how this spawn develops.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Good luck with your spawn.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Cant wait to see what they look like


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

8/30/11

Hey guys! today the fry turn 6 weeks old as coincidence I turn 26 years old, lol.

Here is a video update of my little fry.. they are growing up so fast I can hardly remember them! 
they were getting a little to cramped in the 10 gallon so i carefully transfered them all to my 20 gallon longtank.. enjoy the video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrFphp4ML0A

they are feeding on BBS..

NOM NOM NOM......


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

cute :-D


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

i read that you'd only ship to USA..  I love white platinums and your pair is so beautiful.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gosh I might be interested in a pair when they are ready


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

TequilatheBetta said:


> i read that you'd only ship to USA..  I love white platinums and your pair is so beautiful.


where do you live? maybe if you're not too far i can make an acception..


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Mohan what state are you in? I may interested in a 1 or a pair when they are ready.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

They're all so pretty! *Sneaks into his house to take some*


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Amphibianite said:


> Hey Mohan what state are you in? I may interested in a 1 or a pair when they are ready.


I'm from Georgia


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well happy birthday and the fry look amazing!!!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

They're beautiful You look like you are doing great! And by the way, I saw a video of your brine shrimp hatchery, and I noticed your camera focused AMAZINGLY. If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera/camcorder do you have?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> They're beautiful You look like you are doing great! And by the way, I saw a video of your brine shrimp hatchery, and I noticed your camera focused AMAZINGLY. If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera/camcorder do you have?


I use an iPhone 4 for all of my videos


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

GAH! The cuteness! Too....much...gunna...explode! ><'


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> GAH! The cuteness! Too....much...gunna...explode! ><'


LOL don't get too excited, theres more to come! my white platinum pair is spawning AGAIN as I type this.. second spawn coming soon!!! w00t  will post videos in a new post..


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> where do you live? maybe if you're not too far i can make an acception..


how about lower ontario? near toronto? 
but you'd have to get a transhipper?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

6 weeks 4 days old.. they are begining to look kinda like their parents!

dinner bell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nkt2wMeSJw


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute and your tank is so clean. you are doing an awesome job.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> so cute and your tank is so clean. you are doing an awesome job.


thanks! i try to siphon the bottom everyday to keep it clean


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice vid. The babies are so cute and active!


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

just a weekly update 

betta fry 7 weeks old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XcbkNg207s


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw look at their little faces XD I want one now


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

adorable!!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

GAH!!!! It makes me want to spawn again  I mean... not me.... spawn my fish....haha.
So adorable!


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Its been a crazy week, I had some problems with my hatcheries not hatching and at the same time my newly arrived grindal worm cultured exploded and died on me... finally a couple days later i figured out the problem with the hatcheries and was able to hatch and harvest a ton of bbs for a long awaited feeding. Here they are at 8 weeks old now.. very hungrryy!

bombs away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQnyADEGY3I


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your culture exploded?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Your culture exploded?


you see.. i bought a grindal worm culture online.. when i got it through the mail it was in a plastic container with dirt that was almost dry and worms.. so i watched a couple youtube videos real quick and saw ppl spraying the culture down with a water sprayer and putting a big flat piece of glass over the dirt for easy harvesting oh and putting some dry dog food in there for the worms to eat... so this is exactly what i did.. but apparently i must've sprayed too much water because in a few hours there were a TON of grindal worms.. so much that they were crawling onto the lid.. i was so happy because i thought i did it right and now i have a abundance of easy access foods for my fry(not having to hatch bbs anymore).. next morning i come to find my culture rotting smelling foul and all the worms looked like they were freaking dying and melting.. i emailed the seller and he couldn't explain to me how this had happened.. except told me to tilt the culture and leave the lid open for a few days to see what happes.. i did that but the culture never came back alive.. i'm not sure what i did wrong.. i wonder if the room was too hot.. about 78 - 80 degrees.. or if i put too much water in there.. or if the dog food was a bad idea or the glass... ahh idk


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

*your spawn*

You spawn look great. I love your videos, just getting started to prepare for my first spawning. I've raised lots of fish in my day but no bettas so I'm a little nervous. You have given me hope, can't wait to see more pics.
Karen


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

What are you going to do with them? Sell, give away, keep?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Fieldz said:


> What are you going to do with them? Sell, give away, keep?


If they look as good as their parents I will probably try to sell them.. probably on aquabid.com


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your worm culture.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

You have some beautiful fish there. and your fry look so healthy!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> If they look as good as their parents I will probably try to sell them.. probably on aquabid.com


I vote for selling them on here first >_>


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I second that motion >.>


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love just to see what they would look like


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

****update****

Here's a video update on them.. they're eating better now so getting bigger! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1XnH5_hI4o


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with Tisia lol

And fry look so big now.!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So what are those you are feeding the fry?

and by the way looks like a very nice spawn


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> So what are those you are feeding the fry?
> 
> and by the way looks like a very nice spawn


Newly hatched baby brine shrimp, they get 3 feedings of it a day


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I love your videos. Your litle fry are so cute. They are going to be so adorable when they get bigger. Congratulations!! I will definetly be annoying you if i need help


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gloria said:


> I love your videos. Your litle fry are so cute. They are going to be so adorable when they get bigger. Congratulations!! I will definetly be annoying you if i need help


thank you :-D if you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

*U p d a t e !*

10 weeks update. The fry are now 10 weeks old! still all looking healthy and active with no casualties  you see my favorite one at the end of the video.. :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5dMNpc70fY


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, your babies are so cute!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute and adorable. if i could hug them i would


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

*fry*

I would be interested in a pair too if you have enough. I think the platinum are beautiful. Did you get your pair directly from Taiwan? I've seen some beautiful ones on aquabid.

I just tried breeding for the first time, just removed my male yesterday and saw some baby fry this morning but have so many plants have no idea how many since they can really hide LOL. Hope I can keep them growing!!
Karen


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

karendawne said:


> I would be interested in a pair too if you have enough. I think the platinum are beautiful. Did you get your pair directly from Taiwan? I've seen some beautiful ones on aquabid.
> 
> I just tried breeding for the first time, just removed my male yesterday and saw some baby fry this morning but have so many plants have no idea how many since they can really hide LOL. Hope I can keep them growing!!
> Karen


Thailand actually, I got my pair from Bangkok Thailand through Aquabid. And yes I have more than enough.. but the problem is getting them to grow faster!! I will be selling them when they all reach adult size.. and congratulations on your spawn.. i bet you have alot more they're just hiding in the plants.. be sure to feed them well! good luck!


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

*11 week update!*

The fry are now 11 weeks old now.. and begining to grow longer fins.. also starting to display aggression as you might noticed some nipped fins.. here they are at their usual feeding

11 weeks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJeggTbaaug


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

omg they are gorgeous. their eyes are so big and cute!!!! i so want a pair of these guys!!


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> omg they are gorgeous. their eyes are so big and cute!!!! i so want a pair of these guys!!


thanks! and i'll be selling them soon.. maybe in a month or two(hopefully)


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyyyy!!


----------

